# Hindi-Urdu: to express interest



## lambdakneit

While talking to a Hindi speaking collegue of mine, I asked him how you say "to express interest in" or "to have interest in" in Hindi and he said 

kuch meN racii rakhnaa
कुछ में रची रखना
کچھ میں رچی رکھنا

I have transliterated what I heard to the best of my abilities friends, but since I cannot find any of रचि, रची, राचि, or राची on the dictionary I concluded that it may come from the verb racnaa (रचना/رچنا). 

So the question is, is this a legitimate way of saying "to have interest in" or did I incorrectly hear what he said? Any suggestions or alternatives friends?


----------



## marrish

lambdakneit said:


> While talking to a Hindi speaking collegue of mine, I asked him how you say "to express interest in" or "to have interest in" in Hindi and he said
> 
> kuch meN racii rakhnaa
> कुछ में रची रखना
> کچھ میں رچی رکھنا
> 
> I have transliterated what I heard to the best of my abilities friends, but since I cannot find any of रचि, रची, राचि, or राची on the dictionary I concluded that it may come from the verb racnaa (रचना/رچنا).
> 
> So the question is, is this a legitimate way of saying "to have interest in" or did I incorrectly hear what he said? Any suggestions or alternatives friends?



Hi,

It is possible that you´ve misheard him and it was *रूचि ruchi *_(pron. ruchii)_or his pronunciation was a bit different. Do check it up with him again.
It is a Hindi word which is by the way not shared by Urdu, and it is completely legitimate in Hindi. 

Curious what other friends might say but I'd personally tend to say ''_kisii baat/chiiz meN ruchi rakhnaa_'', not ''_kuchh meN_''


----------



## lambdakneit

I apologize marrish Jii, _kuch meN rachii rakhnaa _was my own construction. I misunderstood kuchh to mean chiiz. The original phrase was the following I believe:

_To tum hindu dharm meN ruchi rakhte ho. 
_
Of course with your suggestion of replacing _racii_ with _ruchi_. And yes I see now, रुची may indeed be the word I was looking for. Many thanks Saa7ib.


----------



## marrish

^lambdakneit jii, there is no need to apologize, you are most welcome!


----------



## lambdakneit

Many thanks marrish jii. I am also interested to know what the Urdu equivalent to this expression would be.


----------



## Alfaaz

For Urdu, perhaps the most common way to phrase this would be: 

to express interest in _______ - میں دل چسپی کا اظہار کرنا ________ -_ (______ meiN dil-chaspi kaa izhaar karnaa)
_to have interest in _______ - میں دل  چسپی ہونا/رکھنا ________ - _(______ meiN dil-chaspi honaa/rakhnaa)
_to take interest in _______ - میں دل  چسپی لینا ________ - _(______ meiN dil-chaspi lenaa)

_Note: other words could also be used for _interest_, such as رجحان .


----------



## tonyspeed

Funnily enough, after years of Hindi study, I have never heard this word before, only dilchaspii. It might be pure Hindi, but it does not seem to be used colloquially.


----------



## Chhaatr

In cities you would mostly find people using "interest" in place of ruchii.  If not "interest" native speakers of Hindi would tend to lean towards ruchii although I must admit they will have to make an effort to use it.  I have not come across ruchii very often during casual conversations and the word used almost always is "interest" which of course is English.


----------



## tonyspeed

Chhaatr said:


> In cities you would mostly find people using "interest" in place of ruchii.  If not "interest" native speakers of Hindi would tend to lean towards ruchii although I must admit they will have to make an effort to use it.  I have not come across ruchii very often during casual conversations and the word used almost always is "interest" which of course is English.



Interesting. So who uses dilchaspii in Hindi?


----------



## Qureshpor

For both Hindi and Urdu, as tonyspeed SaaHib has indicated, one could say..

maiN Hindi meN dil-chaspii rakhtaa huuN...or

mujhe Hindi meN dil-chaspii hai,


----------



## greatbear

Both "ruchii" and "dilchaspii" are commonly used words in Hindi (as long as the speaker isn't saying "interest"). "Ruchii" is far more common in speech than "dilchaspii" - the former also carries the nuance of a more serious interest in something as opposed to mere "dilchaspii". This is merely from a Hindi point of view.


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> Funnily enough, after years of Hindi study, I have never heard this word before, only dilchaspii. It might be pure Hindi, but it does not seem to be used colloquially.



How come I have!

It does seem to be used, also colloquially:



lambdakneit said:


> *While talking to a Hindi speaking collegue of mine*, I asked him how you say "to express interest in" or "to have interest in" in Hindi and he said
> 
> kuch meN racii [ruchi] rakhnaa





greatbear said:


> Both "ruchii" and "dilchaspii" are commonly used words in Hindi (as long as the speaker isn't saying "interest"). "Ruchii" is far more common in speech than "dilchaspii" - the former also carries the nuance of a more serious interest in something as opposed to mere "dilchaspii". This is merely from a Hindi point of view.



I agree with gb.


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> How come I have!



Maybe it has to do with the sources. Do they ever say ruchi in movies or on TV? 

I have never heard it from these mediums. As a habit, I tend not to read shuddh Hindi which is where it seems
to be most prevalent. Doing an internet search, both seem to be fairly commonly used, with ruchi slightly winning out
in print mediums (but this could be because ruchi is also a name whereas dilchaspii is not).


----------



## Qureshpor

Is the word "ruchi" or "ruchii"? Platts has " (ki) ruchi karnaa" and not "ruchi rakhnaa". Is there "ruchi lenaa" as well?


----------



## greatbear

^ Sorry, that's "ruchi", not "ruchii"! There is of course "ruchi lenaa" - very common. "ruchi rakhnaa" is also common; on the contrary, I've never heard "ruchi karnaa" in my life.

@tonyspeed: "ruchi" is not at all "shuddh" Hindi. It's a word used a lot colloquially. If you are relying on TV soaps for your Hindi, then that's a pity, tonyspeed, for soaps' Hindi is very much skewed towards and against certain words (e.g., soaps/sensational news will use "daihashat", even though it's rarely used colloquially), and do not reflect actual spoken Hindi.


----------



## lambdakneit

Many thanks friends for expanding my repetoire of Hindi and Urdu expressions. I did in fact confirm with my collegue that the word he used was ruchi.


----------



## marrish

lambdakneit said:


> Many thanks friends for expanding my repetoire of Hindi and Urdu expressions. I did in fact confirm with my collegue that the word he used was ruchi.


Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Is the word "ruchi" or "ruchii"?


To reiterate, I think you have missed this one:


marrish said:


> It is possible that you´ve misheard him and it was *रूचि ruchi *_(pron. ruchii)_


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> For Urdu, perhaps the most common way to phrase this would be:
> 
> to express interest in _______ - میں دل چسپی کا اظہار کرنا ________ -_ (______ meiN dil-chaspi kaa izhaar karnaa)
> _to have interest in _______ - میں دل  چسپی ہونا/رکھنا ________ - _(______ meiN dil-chaspi honaa/rakhnaa)
> _to take interest in _______ - میں دل  چسپی لینا ________ - _(______ meiN dil-chaspi lenaa)
> 
> _Note: other words could also be used for _interest_, such as رجحان .


Just to add, perhaps a simple ''دلچسپی دکھانا _dil-chaspii dikhaanaa_'' for ''to express interest'' or just ''to show interest'' can work as well.


----------



## marrish

Further to the last, for Hindi, dilchaspii dikhaanaa is also very good however, since the issue of High Hindi has been touched upon, I've also heard *ruchi darshaanaa*, which I find just lovely.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Further to the last, for Hindi, dilchaspii dikhaanaa is also very good however, since the issue of High Hindi has been touched upon, I've also heard *ruchi darshaanaa*, which I find just lovely.


Is there such a verb as "darshanaa" too?


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Is there such a verb as "darshanaa" too?


I haven't looked it up in a dictionary but I certainly have heard it; I hope someone can confirm or deny. As there is _aNgeznaa_, why not _darshaanaa_?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ I presume you meant "darshanaa"? Is aNgeznaa "to get engaged" or "to engage"?


----------



## lambdakneit

marrish said:


> I haven't looked it up in a dictionary but I certainly have heard it; I hope someone can confirm or deny. As there is _aNgeznaa_, why not _darshaanaa_?


Confirmed. The verb दर्शाना/درشانا (not sure whether this is an Urdu word) is certainly in the dictionaries and it means _to show_ or _to indicate_, marrish SaaHib.


----------



## marrish

lambdakneit said:


> Confirmed. The verb दर्शाना/درشانا (not sure whether this is an Urdu word) is certainly in the dictionaries and it means _to show_ or _to indicate_, marrish SaaHib.


Thank you!!! Certainly not an Urdu word, take it from me.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> ^ I presume you meant "darshanaa"? Is aNgeznaa "to get engaged" or "to engage"?


I began to doubt after your post, but the confirmation that I have a good ear and memory is there above.
Re. aNgeznaa, none of them. Remember the Stirrer thread? fitnah-aNgez? 

H انگيزناअंगेज़ना_*angeznā* (from angez), v.t. To stir up, excite; to bear, endure, suffer, experience.

_On a second thought, your hunch of _darshanaa_ would be the intransitive, while the question was about ''showing interest'' and I found this in Platts (Prakrit), for your enjoyment:
H 
درسنا दरसना _darasnā [fr. daras = S. दर्श], v.n. To look (at), to see; to be visible, to appear, be seen.

_I think Alfaaz SaaHib will be able to tell us all if it was ever used in Urdu.


----------

